# Braided Hair for first time. Photo's attached.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Guys!!! Last Monday Anna my niece was up for two days and she braided my hair for me and it looked really nice I had to play for a concert and Anna wanted to do my hair for me so i said ok. Now this Saturday i have to go to a 70th Birthday party and mum said she couldn't do it she tried but was all fingers so she took me up to the hair dresses this morning and they braided it for me i thought they had done a good job at least it keeps it out of my hair i am going to try to keep it in for 4 days hope it won't fall out.. Ill have to stay still while sleeping on my hair. This is the first time i have had my hair braided. Ill get someone to take a photo of me dressed up tonight. Only have to wear good trousers and a nice top plus a coat cause its cold here... One of my photo's of me aren't very good...

Anna did this for me she did a good job. Concert day..The kitchen light was shinning on my hair and it was white.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn that is beautiful ! I really like it, it is a very becoming look on you my friend. Your niece did a nice one too, and I really like that pic of you. Hope you have fun Saturday, and your hair lasts!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it looks really great Lyn. The braiding really suits you.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn that is beautiful ! I really like it, it is a very becoming look on you my friend. Your niece did a nice one too, and I really like that pic of you. Hope you have fun Saturday, and your hair lasts!


Thank you Julie. I like it to. Someone said to have a silk pillow case or satin one. Ill get someone to take photo's tonight. I don't have my camera at the moment hope it isn't gone to long....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> I think it looks really great Lyn. The braiding really suits you.


Thank you Kate. I like it something different for a change. Ill let you know how the party goes hope it doesn't go to 1 am in the morning...


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

That's Lovely


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I love your new look, Lyn! It suits you very well indeed and well done to Anne for doing it for you. I _know_ very well how tricky it is to do that "collecting-hair-as-you-go" technique at all, let alone neatly :001_rolleyes:

It's going to be difficult to stay "still" while you are asleep :lol:. But good luck as you get used to it. Do you think your Mum would be able to practise doing it for you?

How did the party go? Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I really like the look in the first picture, where it goes over your bangs- very nice.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How lovely, your niece did a really good job with the braiding and it looks great on you!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Your hair really looks pretty braided! Your niece did awesome with your new look!


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

Very stylish, I'm always jealous of people who can manage to pull off fancy hair. :glare:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Therm said:


> I really like the look in the first picture, where it goes over your bangs- very nice.


Oh my, I love your adorable braid and black dress! You look like a princess going to a ball with Prince Charming. I also agree with Emma for the first photo. Looking very nice and elegant, Lyn


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's nice that Anna wanted to do your hair for your concert and it looks great braided! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, your hair looks lovely braided! :clap:

I think that style really suits you and I'm sure you'll be the belle of the ball 

I'm sure the party will be lots of fun!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

petites said:


> That's Lovely


Thank you.



Stranding said:


> I love your new look, Lyn! It suits you very well indeed and well done to Anne for doing it for you. I _know_ very well how tricky it is to do that "collecting-hair-as-you-go" technique at all, let alone neatly :001_rolleyes:
> 
> It's going to be difficult to stay "still" while you are asleep :lol:. But good luck as you get used to it. Do you think your Mum would be able to practise doing it for you?
> 
> How did the party go? Hope you enjoyed it


Thank you. Anna loves doing peoples hair. She has gone home now. I had the hair dresser do it for me so i am making it last till it falls out hopefully by Wednesday ill take it out.



Therm said:


> I really like the look in the first picture, where it goes over your bangs- very nice.


Thanks Emma. That was the braid that Anna did. The hair dresser did the other on Saturday.



aluz said:


> How lovely, your niece did a really good job with the braiding and it looks great on you!


Thank you Ana. Anna has had lots of practice at doing it on her sister's hair.



Pegg said:


> Your hair really looks pretty braided! Your niece did awesome with your new look!


Thank you.



Greyjoy said:


> Very stylish, I'm always jealous of people who can manage to pull off fancy hair. :glare:


Thank you. My hair is really fine and i was worried it the hair style would fall out lucky it didn't. I really like it.



Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, I love your adorable braid and black dress! You look like a princess going to a ball with Prince Charming. I also agree with Emma for the first photo. Looking very nice and elegant, Lyn


Thank you Nick I didn't have a dress on i had a top and black trousers on it wasn't a done up night. Awww you made me blush thank you for your nice comments.



FaeryBee said:


> *It's nice that Anna wanted to do your hair for your concert and it looks great braided! :thumbsup:*


Thank you Deb. Anna was only to happy to do it for me.



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, your hair looks lovely braided! :clap:
> 
> I think that style really suits you and I'm sure you'll be the belle of the ball
> 
> I'm sure the party will be lots of fun!


Thank you Gi Gi. I had a wonderful time at the party I didn't get home till after 12 am and didn't get to bed till 1 am i am tied going to bed early tonight.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Gee i slepted in till 10 am this morning i was so tied and had sore feet from standing in high heals. I lost one of my blue crystal earrings and thankfully the staff of the strawberry place where they had the party last night found my earring they gave me a ring to say they had it. So mum and i went to Bargara beach where the strawberry place is and i shouted mum a strawberry smoothie and a strawberry pancake i had one to but we should of shared was so big now i am full.. You can eat outside the cafe...Off to bed early for me tonight

Mum enjoying a strawberry pancake and strawberry smoothie. YUM


Me having the same..This was YUM.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Lyn that is a beautiful braided hairstyle.I like it alot my friend.Blessings and thanks for sharing


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow Lyn, those pancakes look soooo yummy. And they are huge.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

You have made my mouth water with those strawberry pancakes! :wink1:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Your hair looks very nice,Lyn!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's just before breakfast time over here, Lyn! You really made my mouth water with those whopping cakes! :wow: 

They look absolutely delicious and it looks like you had a lovely time  I'm glad the staff found your earring and the party was fun! arty:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, that breakfast looks heavenly for sure! I bet that strawberry restaurant has some delicious creations .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> Lyn that is a beautiful braided hairstyle.I like it alot my friend.Blessings and thanks for sharing


Thank you Shane..



Kate C said:


> Wow Lyn, those pancakes look soooo yummy. And they are huge.


Thank you Kate they sure were huge you have to share one of them we didn't know they were going to be so big....



petites said:


> You have made my mouth water with those strawberry pancakes! :wink1:


You can come and join us if you like..



nuxi said:


> Your hair looks very nice,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby..



StarlingWings said:


> It's just before breakfast time over here, Lyn! You really made my mouth water with those whopping cakes! :wow:
> 
> They look absolutely delicious and it looks like you had a lovely time  I'm glad the staff found your earring and the party was fun! arty:


Thank you Gi Gi. We didn't have the pancakes for breakfast they were for lunch I slept in till nearly 10 am had a late breakfast at home.



RavensGryf said:


> Wow, that breakfast looks heavenly for sure! I bet that strawberry restaurant has some delicious creations .


Thank you Julie.. But it was lunch I was having. Julie you would love it so many things made out of strawberries I couldn't make up my mind but I'll go for the pancakes again they were really yummy...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pancakes for lunch are good too! 

Since I saw your post in the morning, it made me want strawberry pancakes so badly, I got up out of bed and made some for the whole family  They were delicious, thanks for the idea  :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your lunch looks delicious!

Now I'm craving strawberry shortcake with vanilla ice cream. :001_rolleyes:*


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Shortcake? Now you're talking!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Kate C said:


> Wow Lyn, those pancakes look soooo yummy. And they are huge.





petites said:


> You have made my mouth water with those strawberry pancakes! :wink1:


Oh my, those pancakes are gigantic and yummy! They should name that pancake after _Chewie_!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, those pancakes are gigantic and yummy! They should name that pancake after _Chewie_!


Yes they were huge and nice and fluffy.. Yum..



petites said:


> Shortcake? Now you're talking!!:biggrin1:


No not short cake Pancakes. I'll share them with you,...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> Yes they were huge and nice and fluffy.. Yum..
> 
> No not short cake Pancakes. I'll share them with you,...


Lyn, I think pancake might be called 'shortcake' in England


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Lyn, I think pancake might be called 'shortcake' in England


Oh I didn't no that... It's strange how different countries have different names for things.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I am not sure what it's called in England... but someone will come around and confirm I'm sure ... but here Shortcake is something entirely different from pancakes. I'm not sure of it's country of origin, but it's a desert. I don't even know a lot about it, but it's a cake-like desert with strawberries on it. Strawberry Shortcake . It was also a popular doll in the 80's. https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vqmt=e&hvbmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_987ymiajg6_e


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> Oh I didn't no that... It's strange how different countries have different names for things.


Funny you should mention this, Lyn. _Chinese pancakes_ are totally different - it's fried on a pan but it tastes more like a very greasy pizza with onions, but it sure is yummy with marinated beef



RavensGryf said:


> I am not sure what it's called in England... but someone will come around and confirm I'm sure ... but here Shortcake is something entirely different from pancakes. I'm not sure of it's country of origin, but it's a desert. I don't even know a lot about it, but it's a cake-like desert with strawberries on it. Strawberry Shortcake . It was also a popular doll in the 80's. https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vqmt=e&hvbmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_987ymiajg6_e


LOL, I also remember those Strawberry Shortcake dolls which had their own cartoon and cute theme song too! Cmon admit it Jules, I bet you also had those dolls since you would have been a little girl when they came out


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> LOL, I also remember those Strawberry Shortcake dolls which had their own cartoon and cute theme song too! Cmon admit it Jules, I bet you also had those dolls since you would have been a little girl when they came out


You are _so_ kind Nick... I was *ahem.. a bit too old to play with dolls by the 80's . But of course, I'm still young now! 

Wait... hahahaha _you_ watched the cartoon, and remember the theme song and I didn't? :laughing: Oh Nick, admit it... are you sure you didn't have a little Strawberry Shortcake among all the tough action figures? :001_tongue:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> You are _so_ kind Nick... I was *ahem.. a bit too old to play with dolls by the 80's . But of course, I'm still young now!
> 
> Wait... hahahaha _you_ watched the cartoon, and remember the theme song and I didn't? :laughing: Oh Nick, admit it... are you sure you didn't have a little Strawberry Shortcake among all the tough action figures? :001_tongue:


I was a child raised by TV during the 80s, Jules...so I was immersed in every merchandising commercial aimed at kids that tied in with Saturday morning cartoons, if they still exist


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> I was a child raised by TV during the 80s, Jules...so I was immersed in every merchandising commercial aimed at kids that tied in with Saturday morning cartoons, if they still exist


That was a cute video....Ha Ha Ha. I watched all of the cartoons on a Saturday morning to...Loved them and still do.... The old ones like Tom and Gerry are the best..


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As for cartoons, I love Spongebob . Do they still play the old Warner Bros. cartoons?


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> As for cartoons, I love Spongebob . Do they still play the old Warner Bros. cartoons?


Oh I love classic WB cartoons and much of my zany sense of humor is inspired by the antics of Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig, and Daddy Duck!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> That was a cute video....Ha Ha Ha. I watched all of the cartoons on a Saturday morning to...Loved them and still do.... The old ones like Tom and Gerry are the best..


I think they should also make a cartoon of Indi


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nick. I haven't had Chinese pancakes. I have had pizza based pastry. But Chinese pancakes sound nice. And yes I somehow missed reading about your Chinese pancakes. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> I think they should also make a cartoon of Indi


Maybe!!!!! Are you going to be the producer!!!!


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

In :eng: (or more specifically Scotland) Shortcake or Shortbread is made with butter, sugar and flour and/or ground rice. It is all mixed together and baked in the oven....then sprinkled with more sugar and served cut into wedges or fingers. And it is . Ahem....quite tasty :evil:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh I love classic WB cartoons and much of my zany sense of humor is inspired by the antics of Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig, and *Daddy Duck*!


I DO believe it Nick ! Daddy Duck?!! Is that a typo :laughing:



petites said:


> In :eng: (or more specifically Scotland) Shortcake or Shortbread is made with butter, sugar and flour and/or ground rice. It is all mixed together and baked in the oven....then sprinkled with more sugar and served cut into wedges or fingers. And it is . Ahem....quite tasty :evil:


Wow... I'm catching a plane to Scotland right now!!


----------

